# The Sinister 6 vs The 6 Paths of Pain



## Thor (Mar 25, 2011)

The Sinister 6 consists of : 	
Doctor Octopus
Electro
Sandman
Scorpion
Hydroman
Shocker

Scenario 1: Both sides know nothing of each other.
Scenario 2: Both sides have full knowledge of each other.


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sinister six in a murder rape of epic proportion. Hydroman Sandman and Electro can easily murder rape the six paths with their hax abilities. Let's not forget scorpion has the symbiot.


----------



## Heavenly King (Mar 25, 2011)

pein might win this one


2.doc oct makes a gun that turns pein into a mindless toy


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 25, 2011)

Fullmetal83 said:


> Sinister six in a murder rape of epic proportion. Hydroman Sandman and Electro can easily murder rape the six paths with their hax abilities. Let's not forget scorpion has the symbiot.



Uh Mac Gargan's no longer has the Venom symbiote, that's now bonded with Flash Thompson, who the feds are using as a sort of black ops agent.


----------



## FireEel (Mar 25, 2011)

Tough matchup.

Sandman and Electro as mentioned above, are incredibly dangerous opponents, and could easily kill Spiderman if they really wished to do so.

Doc Ock is a genius to a level that Reeds fucking Richards once consulted him for advice or something.

Still, Pain is an incredible dangerous townbuster with some seriously sick fighting skills, abilities and reaction.

Imo, it really depends on who goes for the killing attack first. I don't see Pain having much of a chance against the combined firepower of S6, but I don't see any of the S6 surviving against a Chibaku Tensei either.


----------



## eHav (Mar 25, 2011)

FireEel said:


> Tough matchup.
> 
> Sandman and Electro as mentioned above, are incredibly dangerous opponents, and could easily kill Spiderman if they really wished to do so.
> 
> ...



sandman?

/10char


----------



## Archangel Michael (Mar 25, 2011)

6 path of pain get stomp. Sand man ,electro , hydroman  and doctor  oc take this .The other aren't even needed.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 25, 2011)

eHav said:


> sandman?
> 
> /10char



Tendou punches the ground


----------



## Cygnus45 (Mar 25, 2011)

Electro's powers fluctate to on-and-off and won't be that reliable. Sandman is in a similar situation due to his lack of identity and multi-personality disorder.

But all 6 against pain, it depends on who goes first, but the sn6 will likel win.


----------



## Superbot400 (Mar 25, 2011)

Classic or BND Sinister Six.

Because The currently have some massive power up. Especially Doctor Oct, Sandman, Electro, and Scorpion.


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 25, 2011)

FireEel said:


> Imo, it really depends on who goes for the killing attack first. I don't see Pain having much of a chance against the combined firepower of S6, but I don't see any of the S6 surviving against a Chibaku Tensei either.



Sandman and Hydro-man both will more or less laugh at Chibaku Tensei, and they also happen to be the most ludicrously dangerous of the team. That's not to say that the others aren't dangerous - Electro in particular - but those two are more or less Marvel's equivalent of logias, being about as hard to injure, so I don't see Pain doing a whole lot to them.

Also note that Sandman is normally NOT out to kill - he's a decent person at heart, just led down a very bad road. We see what happens when he actually tries to kill Spiderman in Marvel Zombies Return - he ties him down in sand so fast his spider sense warns him entirely too late, and then literally shoves his sand body in Spiderman until he fucking explodes. Just like that. That was a major OUCH point there, too...


----------



## enzymeii (Mar 25, 2011)

Pain takes this with ease.  Chibaku Tensei traps everyone and then he rips out their souls with Gedo Mazo.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Mar 25, 2011)

enzymeii said:


> Pain takes this with ease.  Chibaku Tensei traps everyone and then he rips out their souls with Gedo Mazo.



Sandman and hydro man aren't going to be effect by  chibaku tensei .


----------



## Thor (Mar 25, 2011)

lancebob said:


> Sandman and hydro man aren't going to be effect by  chibaku tensei .



Gravity doesn't affect water or sand now?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, the gravity well would keep them trapped inside it. Problem is, we don't know if Pain can use the Gedo Mazo while simultaneously maintaining Chibaku Tensei.

I'd give this to the Sinister Six after a tough fight.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Mar 25, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> Gravity doesn't affect water or sand now?



I am talking about it hurting them. Chibaku Tensei   will not hurt them that what I am saying .


----------



## Superbot400 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Scenario 2: Both sides have full knowledge of each other.


Do they have prep because The Current Doctor Octopus could just nuke the Six paths into a oblivion.  Especially considering that Doctor Octopus is pretty fucking resourceful in his current state right now...


----------



## Thor (Mar 25, 2011)

Superbot400 said:


> Do they have prep because The Current Doctor Octopus could just nuke the Six paths into a oblivion.  Especially considering that Doctor Octopus is pretty fucking resourceful in his current state right now...



No prep more than a little debriefing on each others powers.. Giving a Marvel genius prep against the backwards apes from the Naruto verse is rape.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 25, 2011)

I may go with Sinister Six with mid to high difficulty.

At least in the first scenario...


----------



## FireEel (Mar 26, 2011)

eHav said:


> sandman?
> 
> /10char



What? You think he's gonna rip out of Chibaku Tensei?


----------



## Densoro (Mar 26, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> and then literally shoves his sand body in Spiderman until he fucking explodes.



Woah what the fuck o_o Can I see a scan of this? Not like I don't believe you, but I've just gotta see this.

/Spidey fan


----------



## Lishenron (Mar 26, 2011)

Densoro said:


> Woah what the fuck o_o Can I see a scan of this? Not like I don't believe you, but I've just gotta see this.
> 
> /Spidey fan



I think hes talking about this?

Fireel posted it like two years ago


----------



## Wesker (Mar 26, 2011)

That second row of panels would look soooooo wrong out of context.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Mar 26, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> I think hes talking about this?
> 
> Fireel posted it like two years ago



That was funny .


----------



## enzymeii (Mar 26, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Yeah, the gravity well would keep them trapped inside it. Problem is, we don't know if Pain can use the Gedo Mazo while simultaneously maintaining Chibaku Tensei.
> 
> I'd give this to the Sinister Six after a tough fight.



He could always summon it beforehand.  It doesn't take any kind of active concentration or chakra to maintain a summon...

edit: this would be a good fight if you restricted Deva Realm's CST,  CT and GM.  Its sorta a rape right now... 6 dude who are, what? building busters?  Against a town-busting soul-fucker who can tank 100+ ton blows.


----------



## Stermor (Mar 26, 2011)

so how is the speed of the s6 ?? 
i was under the impresion that they were only peak human in speed or something 
i haven't been following it in a long time so i'm likely mistaken but... 

since pain if he can catch them they will die by soulrip or whatever...


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Mar 26, 2011)

Stermor said:


> so how is the speed of the s6 ??
> i was under the impresion that they were only peak human in speed or something
> i haven't been following it in a long time so i'm likely mistaken but...
> 
> since pain if he can catch them they will die by soulrip or whatever...



They fight Spider-Man, so all of them should at least have superhuman reflexes.


----------



## Superbot400 (Mar 26, 2011)

Scorpion has his very own spider-sense, and his phyiscal abilities are on par with Spider-man. He is currently capable of withstanding 30 story fall at maximum velocity to even surviving a punch from Ms.Marvel that send him flying for 7 miles.  He even has wall crawling abilities to the point that he can stand on two feet on Space Shuttle, meaning Spider-man couldn't even move to much on the Rocket ship.


Most of Spider-man's rogues got some ridiculous power ups in BND.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 26, 2011)

Electro solos.


----------



## enzymeii (Mar 26, 2011)

Electro solos a town-buster?   Unless he's got some feats I'm not aware of, Marvel bias is a little out of hand in this thread.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 26, 2011)

Electro's lightning has actually been shown to stun the likes of X-Man before. A single bolt would atomize any Naruto character instantly.


----------



## enzymeii (Mar 26, 2011)

...and CST or CT would just as easily take Electro out.  Assuming both sides are bloodlusted, do you think his lightning would cut through CST shockwave?  Do you think Preta realm wouldn't be able to absorb it?  What's the most destructive attack he's ever shown?


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 26, 2011)

X-Man is a guy who casually shits on planetbusters and Herald level beings.

The fact that Electro even made him feel anything proves he could annihilate a million Chibaku Tensei's with his pinky finger.


----------



## enzymeii (Mar 26, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> X-Man is a guy who casually shits on planetbusters and Herald level beings.
> 
> The fact that Electro even made him feel anything proves he could annihilate a million Chibaku Tensei's with his pinky finger.



In that case I'd argue its a random high-end showing, like Spidey punching out Firelord.  If Electro was really intended to be that powerful then he should have many feats that are above CT in destructive ability, but I'm not sure if he even has one.


----------



## WorldOfPein (Mar 26, 2011)

Scenario 1: Pein wins easily. Pein and Konan both stated that if you don't know Pein's secret you have zero chance of defeating him.

Scenario 2: Pein would probably lose. The Sinister Six could easily take out the Pein with ressurection abilities, and eliminate the others in order of threat, probably starting with the Deva path.


----------



## enzymeii (Mar 26, 2011)

WorldOfPein said:


> Scenario 1: Pein wins easily. Pein and Konan both stated that if you don't know Pein's secret you have zero chance of defeating him.



Pain vs Galactus, Galactus doesn't have knowledge, who wins? 



> Scenario 2: Pein would probably lose. The Sinister Six could easily take out the Pein with ressurection abilities, and eliminate the others in order of threat, probably starting with the Deva path.



I don't see what's stopping Deva Realm from immediately crushing them with Shinra Tensei or Chibaku Tensei before they can do any of that.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 26, 2011)

enzymeii said:


> Pain vs Galactus, Galactus doesn't have knowledge, who wins?



Not fair, Galactus has cosmic awareness so he'd know anyway 



> I don't see what's stopping Deva Realm from immediately crushing them with Shinra Tensei or Chibaku Tensei before they can do any of that.



How do you crush water and sand? Are you going to bring up sub-sand?


----------



## enzymeii (Mar 26, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Not fair, Galactus has cosmic awareness so he'd know anyway
> 
> 
> 
> How do you crush water and sand? Are you going to bring up sub-sand?



Pain can rip out their souls


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 26, 2011)

Before or after they flow into his body and rip him apart from the inside?


----------



## enzymeii (Mar 26, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Before or after they flow into his body and rip him apart from the inside?



Well, my thesis for this battle is that Pain can win easily if he A) summons Gedo Mazo, B) uses Chibaku Tensei (which will trap the spidey-logias and kill everyone else) and then C) sicks Gedo Mazo on them and rip out their souls.   

If Sandman got a chance to do that though he'd need to hit Hell Realm first 'cuz anyone else could get healed from that.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 26, 2011)

enzymeii said:


> In that case I'd argue its a random high-end showing, like Spidey punching out Firelord.  If Electro was really intended to be that powerful then he should have many feats that are above CT in destructive ability, but I'm not sure if he even has one.



Since when do you need a town buster to beat Pain?


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 26, 2011)

For some reason when I saw Sinister 6 I was hoping it would be the 6 Robot Master from Megaman 1.


----------



## Superbot400 (Mar 27, 2011)

> edit: this would be a good fight if you restricted Deva Realm's CST, CT and GM. Its sorta a rape right now... 6 dude who are, what? building busters? Against a town-busting soul-fucker who can tank 100+ ton blows.


GM has to work on close-range. CST/CT can not kill Sandman or Hydroman, they could easily reform, and kill Deva Path.  I also have hard time believing that Paths would find them after unleashing the attack. Chibaku Tensei isn't going to really kill the entire Sinister Six(Hydro-man/Sandman) before they just go use their own bullshit tricks.  This is ignoring that Scorpion will warn any of them if Pain does some high scale attacks. 

Also Sage Mode Naruto isn't exactly 100 ton class either. Naruto didn't really need to have 100 ton class ranking powerful(the rasengan does not close either.)



> I don't see what's stopping Deva Realm from immediately crushing them with Shinra Tensei or Chibaku Tensei before they can do any of that.


The fact that Deva Path can not activate any of his most powerful moves faster than this. 

Deva Path was running away from the KT6 Naruto in order to activate his CT. Not standing around, and allowing KT6 Naruto to tag him..


----------



## Shoddragon (Mar 27, 2011)

WTF? Pein went down to a rasengan. His durability is dog shit compared to his destructive capacity.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 27, 2011)

I think the fight would come down to a quick draw between Electro and God Realm. To a lesser extent Asura Realm and Doctor Octopus would also be important in the quick draw as well. Whichever of those characters wins that quick draw win the match for their team. As to debating who would actualyl win the quickdraw, that's for the people who want to wank one panel from one comic out of a few hundred, or people who want to wank one panel from one chapter of the manga saying the character has a calc speed of mach blah blah. Should be fun............

....
........


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 28, 2011)

Just for the record, Sandman and Hydro-man have been shown as perfectly able to move UPWARDS in enhanced gravity situations. Additionally, they both can shift extremely fast across surfaces, meaning that unless you want to argue Chibaku Tensei is a perfect, flawless sphere (it is not, cracks and fissures are clearly visible all over it), they can quite literally flow right out from inside it, since unlike water and sand they have sentience and thus aren't limited to following gravity like either of them but can actively defy it and are quite good at it thanks to malleable bodies.

Since Chibaku Tensei uses up a shit-ton of chakra (and actually harms Nagato's actual body if his bleeding after using it is any indication), if it fails Pain becomes a total sitting duck for some hardcore rape by the two survivors, since Gedo Mazo wouldn't have a target for very long due to how both guys can scatter their bodies far apart - good luck soulripping something that's just gone all over the place.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 28, 2011)

Why do people bring CT? Unless Pain doesn't care about his bodies, he is not gonna use it.


----------



## SharkMissile (Mar 28, 2011)

Pein stomps


----------



## Archangel Michael (Mar 28, 2011)

SharkMissile said:


> Pein stomps



how is pein going to do this .


----------



## Archangel Michael (Mar 28, 2011)

First of all pain isn't going to use  Chibaku Tensei because it can kill him  and he has to have prep to do this. if sandman do that what he did to spider man  in page 2 to any pain path they would die expect Hungry Ghost Path.


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Mar 28, 2011)

What's stopping electro from frying all of them with lightning bolts. Or fry their brains with emp wave?


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 29, 2011)

Fullmetal83 said:


> What's stopping electro from frying all of them with lightning bolts. Or fry their brains with emp wave?



CIS only, pretty much. For all that they're criminals, very few of Spidey's gallery of rogues just go around murdering anyone they find or have a killer mindset from the get go. Most of them just want money and don't really want to hurt anyone more than necessary, or just want to humiliate Spidey rather than kill him.

The Vulture is a textbook case, the ONE time he went homicidal was when his ex-partner (who seriously backstabbed him) popped up again, and Spidey managed to talk him out of it because he said Vulture may be a criminal, but is no murderer, after all.

Electro is essentially a greedy, immature man who just happens to have electric powers. He doesn't really WANT to kill anyone either, and had a major villainous BSOD when he actually did accidentally kill a harmless girl, which ended up with him voluntarily turning himself in, no less.

About the only actually murderous Spidey villains off the top of my head are Norman Osborn (who has upgraded to global threat by now and is insane anyway), Tombstone (who is a mob boss and thus expected to be so), Kraven (who is criminally insane) and the symbiotes (although Eddie Brock proudly insisted he never ate an innocent's brain, lol - Carnage, now...).

Doc Ock only wants to kill Spiderman specifically, and while he threatens to kill people a lot, he practically never follows through on those threats. And Rhino was actively avoiding that other New Rhino loser as much as possible, and only went off the deep end when his lover was barbarically killed by said guy. He blamed Spiderman at first, but later admitted he had no fault in this. He still refused to reform, though, because he believed he was beyond redemption at that point, but Rhino is hardly a bad guy.

And Sandman, well... he's hiding the fact he's a crook from his sick mother because she'd have a heart attack if she knew, and broke out of jail (and returned voluntarily) once because he wanted to visit her for Christmas. Spiderman actually helped him out that time, and while I wouldn't call him and Sandman 'friends', Spidey has some respect for him.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 29, 2011)

What about Morlun?


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 29, 2011)

...there's no Morlun. In fact, there's no The Other and One More Day. Please don't ever mention them again to me.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 29, 2011)

The Other was actually good, don't associate it with OMD


----------



## Lucifeller (Mar 29, 2011)

I hated it. That spider totem bullshit made me bang my head on the wall.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 29, 2011)

I found it to be an interesting idea.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 29, 2011)

Electro is sort of like Iceman but less powerful. Its inferred that he never uses his abilities to their full potential but I can't get if its because he doesn't want to or because he doesn't know how to.
Either way I could see Sandman beating Pein easily


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 29, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> ...there's no Morlun. In fact, there's no The Other and One More Day. Please don't ever mention them again to me.



The Other was good. Morlun was the best thing in that comic IMO.


----------



## Devil Kings (Mar 30, 2011)

Shoddragon said:


> WTF? Pein went down to a rasengan. His durability is dog shit compared to his destructive capacity.



That is one of the biggest low bawling i've seen in a while.

I guess you forgot that Pain's movement is restricted to how much chakra his receiving from Nagato.

It's not like Pain flat out destroyed Konoha, or survived his own ST, or he was fighting 6 tails Naruto, that he has to use another taxing move, in the form of his mini moon.

Yeah you're right, Pain only lost because he was hit with a rasengan.


----------



## Alita (Mar 30, 2011)

I see pein wining as he should have the advantage in speed and strength. Soul fucking can take care of logias and chibaku tensei can take care of the rest.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 30, 2011)

Electro can move at the speed of lightning, and all of the Sinister Six are bullet timers at the low end. Pain is defineltey not faster.


----------

